# Compact Flash Typ I oder II?



## JuRrAsStOiL (31. August 2004)

hi,

ich hab leider keinen blassen Schimmer was die unterschiede zwischen
Compact Flash I und II sind...
hab glaube ich mal gelesen das CF II schlechter sein soll...

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## josDesign (31. August 2004)

CF1: Sind dünner als die CF2 Karten. Passen in jeden CF2-kartenslot.

CF2: Sind dicker (etwa 1-2 mm) Das IBM Microdrive zum Bsp ist eine CF2 Karte. Wenns eine CF1 wär, würde der Platz nicht für die Festplattenmechanik des Microdrives ausreichen.

Aber CF2 kommt nicht mehr sooft vor als CF1.

Ich selbst arbeite mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera von Canon mit einem IBM Microdrive 1GB CF2 und einer Sandisk Ultra II 1GB CF1 Karte.

Das CF2 schlechter ist würde ich nicht sagen. Nur die meisten billigen DigiCams haben eben nur einen CF1-Slot. Das IBM Microdrive ist teilweise schneller als die Ultra II Sandisk Karte!


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (31. August 2004)

hmm, hab häufig gehört das die CF2 karten (vor allem die IBM microdrives) sehr 
unzuverlässig sein sollen und auch sehr heiß werden und dann zu fehlern 
neigen.
ich hab momentan ne eos 300D und eine 8x Lexar 128 CF1
Die Scandisk karten scheinen eine sehr gute Qualität zu haben, daher
würde ich mir gerne eine solche zulegen. Aber halt CF 1, auch wenn
in die 300D Typ I & II passen.
ein bisschen was schnelleres als 8x wär mal interessant zu testen


----------



## Receiver (5. September 2004)

Also ich hab auch die EOS 300D und verwende eine 512 MB Sandisk Ultra2 Karte. Bin damit vollauf zufrieden. ->Sollen ja angeblich die schnellsten CF Karten sein

Zum Thema Microdrives habe ich nur soviel gehört:
Das sind ja kleine Festplatten, und die haben es nun ma so an sich, dass Sie bei starkem Ruckeln zu Aussetzern neigen. Das heißt also, dass Du im Extremfall die Kamera ruhig halen musst während des Speichervorgangs. Habe aber keine Ahnung ob das wirklich so krass ist...ist halt so das einzige wirkliche Argument, was gegen Microdrives spricht.


----------



## Sebastianus (5. September 2004)

Ich benutze seit rund 1,5 Jahren nun intensivst ein IBM Microdrive 1GB - müssten bestimmt an die 100K Fotos sein seitdem - kein einziges MAl wurde falsch gespeichert - und auch während des Speicherns kann man ruhig von Punkt a zu Punkt b rennen ohne warten zu müssen bis gespeichert wurde!

Hitze, Stromverbrauch - alles in meinen Augen Argumente von Theortikern - ich habe noch keinerlei solhcer Erfahrungen gemacht. Schafffe mit nem Akku von der Nikon D100 mit MD rund 800-1000 Fotos. Und auch ein Sturz vom Autodach haben Kamera und darin enthaltene Karte einwandfrei überstanden!


----------



## josDesign (7. September 2004)

also ich bin sogar der meinung, das, das IBM Microdrive schneller speichert als die Sandisk Ultra II 512 (hab ich auch im Einsatz)

Wenn ich bei Partys bin und meine kleine Canon Powershot S60 mit hab, und ich schon so betrunken bin, das sie mir hin und wieder auf den Boden fällt... das dem Microdrive noch nichts ausgemacht hat! Die hält ganz schön was aus!

Beim Lesen ist die Ultra II von Sandisk wieder besser!

Wenn ich bei Sportevents fotografiere und mitlaufen muss, oder ähnlches... Meine Kleine (MIcrodrive) macht immer mit!


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (7. September 2004)

wäre dann diese Karte:
http://evendi.de/jsp/eVendi/product.jsp?p=49202
wohl ein Microdrive, richtig? is die wohl empfehlenswert?

und natürlich Danke für die ganzen Antworten


----------



## Receiver (7. September 2004)

Nein, das ist die Sandisk Ultra2 Karte. Diese Karte ist nach nem Test von "Chip" die schnellste Karte auf dem Markt. Ich selbst benutze sie auch, und kann sie auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen.

Hier auch mal die Seite, wo Chip die ganzen CF Karten getestet hat:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikelunterseite_12178033.html?tid1=14928&tid2=0 

Soweit ich das gesehen habe fehlt bei dem Test allerdings das Microdrive von IBM, was in diesem Thread ja schon mehrfach angepriesen wurde...


----------

